# still have chance for 2172??



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi friends,
can u pls tell me if I send the application for NOC 2172, will it still be in cap??

Also, I can only get a supervisor/co-worker affidavit for roles & responsibilities.
A letter signed by the person is enough? Or should that be notarized? Iam applying from India as data analyst. 

Thanks


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

You will make it 100%.  according to me.
However do send before 31st Dec. 

Its not a hot noc.


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

Everyone is thinking the same that 2172 is not hot NOC.
But it will be changed in couple of weeks.
If you followed the trend of NOC Caps for other IT categories, then you realized that CAPs were filled dramatically.
So now 2172 left and everyone is running for it.
I am not discouraging anyone. But chances are pretty low.


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,
thanks for replies. Can u please tell if roles & responsibilities letter by supervisor should be notarized? Or one in white paper signed by him is enough??

Thanks much...


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Pjk_expat said:


> Hi,
> thanks for replies. Can u please tell if roles & responsibilities letter by supervisor should be notarized? Or one in white paper signed by him is enough??
> 
> Thanks much...


It should be in Company letter head with signature and preferably seal of authorised personnel.

not necessarily notary


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi fromblr,
That is the ideal case, however my employer would not provide any such letters as its not a company policy. Hence have to get a supervisor affidavit. But not sure if it should be a notarized affidavit.


----------

